# Recruiter trying to speed up my process



## Wrestler_1 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hello all, I come to you with a question regarding my enlistment.

My recruiter came knocking on my door yesterday and told me that 54 68W slots had just opened up and that I was ready to enlist. The shipdate would be 20150223 which surprised me, to say the least. He called up another recruiter and had him reserve the slot for me and told me to come down Tuesday so I can get ready for a MEPS
trip Wednesday.

I asked him if there were any later shipdates or if I could get mine pushed back a little, and he told me that this would probably be the last time 68W will open up for the year.

Is my recruiter feeding me crap or is that true?

I just started SOFLETE's Prep Program and my A&P studies, and I honestly don't believe that I am prepared as much as I can be yet. 

If this is truly the last time that I can enlist, then I will definitely take it, I would just prefer time to be on my side.


----------



## Il Duce (Jan 17, 2015)

@Wrestler_1 it is very unlikely this is really the last time you can enlist.  Your recruiter has a quota to fill certain slots at certain times, if your ASVAB is high enough to get 68W you will have multiple opportunities to go.  That MOS is not going to close to you based on a few months.

Having said that I know from your previous posts you're making the most of your time to prep but you might seriously consider going to basic and AIT as rapidly as possible.  The opportunity to do extra PT will always be there as you go through training and the sooner you start, the sooner you can work towards your goals.  Being in the top 10% in most Army courses - at least in the early stages where you are - is about putting forth your full effort and not getting hurt.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jan 17, 2015)

I don't know where you're trying to go in the service, as I'm not back-searching to figure out your end-game or whatever.

I enlisted at 17 with 42 days DEP after signing up. I damn near blew my knee out paintballing during my DEP and had PT'ed 3 times with my recruiters prior to that.(they changed through my enlistment, one was an infantryman from the 82nd and one was a dental assistant who shit himself when I wanted to go infantry with the ASVAB scores I had)

I was 6'2" and about 200 some odd lbs of civilian when I showed up at 30th AG.  Got through Infantry OSUT no problem. Got through Airborne no problem. Got through RIP no problem. 

My first run time was literally (On the OLD scale of "sucks to be you if you're 17-21" although everything "hard" was rated on that scale) one second from failing, and I was miserable on everything except situps otherwise.

My first PT test in Batt was a month after showing up there... with an 11:48 2 mile and 285 points overall, 90 points on pushups, 95  points on situps and 100 points on the 2 mile (obviously).

If you have a set and take in the PT and do spare PT while you're in, especially as a medic in your AIT (you will want to do additional individual pt there for sure, I know everyone else will concur), and don't fucking quit, you'll be fine.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 17, 2015)

@Wrestler_1 ...  you have a chance to go soon.... take it, and get your mind right.   All you need is a packing list, a ship/report date, and a can do attitude if you are in even fair shape.   You want to commit, but you want to commit on your own terms...  It's the military, you will not always have your own terms, especially in Batt...   whatcha gonna do, PL?


----------



## Wrestler_1 (Jan 17, 2015)

Thank you II Duce, Ranger Psych, and x SF Med for your responses. You really put things in perspective for me. 

I've also had some familial...issues that I've been dealing with. I've haven't mentioned them on SS, as it wasn't relevant at the time. Nevertheless, they're coming into bigger focus now with my shipdate so soon. 

But as x SF Med said, the military is certainly not an organization that operates on your own personal timetable. Inconvenience is something that I believe I will experience quite often.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 17, 2015)

Sign the papers.


----------

